# My Nos Seiko Bullhead



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Bought this from a bloke in the UK. Absolutely new on original Fishbone bracelet with Seiko box :notworthy:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Congratulations! Looks fantastic....


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Absolute beauty - wish I could find one like that :down:


----------



## village (Apr 17, 2009)

Fantastic find!


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice one, looks the business.


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

Fantastic find!

Been looking out for a Bullhead but all the ones I seem to see are beat up pieces of junk...


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Superb, just thinking..is this from a guy on ebay?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

wow....that looks awesome......


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes from the bay.

This seller here: http://myworld.ebay.com/beejoo4/

He seems to have a LOT of nice, complete Vintage Seiko. I asked the seller where he was getting this stock from as it it's quite rare to find these Seiko , Bullhead/UFO in complete, basically unworn condition. He said he's getting them from two brothers who used to work for Sieko...

I may have paid over par for mine but you can find them from the Philipines over-polished, with replaced dials, hands, etc. for ~$300-400 usd.

Mine is completely original, unworn complete with box for a bit more....

The Fishbone bracelet is original and is ok. I currently have the Bullhead on a Jurgens mesh and I'm loving it.

Back to the search for a Seiko UFO or a Seiko Rally or a Seiko Pulsemeter


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Congratulations, mine says hello 










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

watchking1 said:


> He seems to have a LOT of nice, complete Vintage Seiko. I asked the seller where he was getting this stock from as it it's quite rare to find these Seiko , Bullhead/UFO in complete, basically unworn condition. He said he's getting them from two brothers who used to work for Sieko...


Interesting.. maybe if i buy something he'll answer my question i sent ages ago.. 

Beautiful watch, enjoy.


----------



## broken guzzi (Jan 6, 2010)

Very nice watch, congratulations


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

> Interesting.. maybe if i buy something he'll answer my question i sent ages ago..


What question was that? The seller seems nice enough if not a bit irascible


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

watchking1 said:


> > Interesting.. maybe if i buy something he'll answer my question i sent ages ago..
> 
> 
> What question was that? The seller seems nice enough if not a bit irascible


Really? :lol: I asked about spare parts as he sells a watch that i have but need a couple of bits for..


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

Lovely watch :good: a cracer for any collection.

Just had a look at what the seller is selling on the bay, I really fancy the Bulova Automatic, but I really must resist :man_in_love:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Very very nice.

He's added as a book mark as he has so much good stuff come up


----------



## Paulus (Nov 12, 2009)

Nice find, good ones are getting very hard to come by it seems

I recently picked up a brown one thanks to a mate's swift PM skills in the other place, not quite NOS but not far off

beejoo has some nice pieces but not all original, worth asking for details if in doubt (had an exchange of emails about a UFO)


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

> beejoo has some nice pieces but not all original


Oh oh

I'm no expert but I thought mine looked original after looking at in a loup.

What do the experts here say?


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

watchking1 said:


> > beejoo has some nice pieces but not all original
> 
> 
> Oh oh
> ...


I've followed a few of his auctions out of idle curiosity. I've liked the look of some of the Seikos and he's only a few miles from where I live. His listings are somewhat ambiguous I have to say and I've spotted quiet a few pieces with after market dials / handsets etc. My theory is he bulk buys a lot of watches from either the Philippines or Thailand with after market parts. I can't see how he consistently sources so many mint looking pieces otherwise. That's just my theory though and I'm happy to be proven wrong.

Watchking - the main thing is that you're happy with your watch, enjoy it for the great piece that it is.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Paulus (Nov 12, 2009)

His ads aren't entirely up front but if he's asked a direct question he's pretty straightforward as far as I can tell.

If he told you it was a nos watch, or listed it as such, then I'd have no reason to doubt him.

If you want some peace of mind then do a good trawl of the Philippines listings on ebay as lots will declare openly when they've got after market dials, hands, re-lumes, etc. all of which have some fairly obvious tell tales which you can use as a reference point. Bezel inserts are harder to spot but if they're unmarked and it's not a nos watch then there's every likelihood they're aftermarket as they get scratched or dinked really easily.

I think Gary is spot on, what matters is whether you like it, it's not like buying a vintage swiss worth thousands where you need a really strong provenance to be assured it's not a franken. Enjoy it in good health, these are great pieces and excellent value.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Well I do like it alot. I thought I had done my homework. I checked the sites that describe what to look for. I did see all the auctions of Seiko Bullheads and how they replace the dials, hands and polish the case.

I was looking for an all original Bullhead.

My dial looks to me to be original along with the hands.No lume on dial and very little on the hands which I think would be correct for the age. IF there was lume, I'd be worried these were replacements.

The case is finished correctly and edges sharp. Appears to be factory finishing and un-touched. The bezel insert is tough to tell as I don't really know what to look for but appears original under loup.

There not any sctatches ANYWHERE on the case, bezel or crystal.

Any telltales I can look for from the experts?


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

As an aside, there seems to be two regulating levers on the movement for the plus/minus regulating. One lever is smaller than the other. They can slide either in the plus/minus to regulate.

This is abit different from what I'm used to with Omega having one lever.

Which lever should be moved to adjust the timing?

Thanks gang !!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You must have found Gabes guide then?

http://forums.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=140801


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

they are fantastic watches i love my two and probably my only keepers.

i have to say though i will be amazed if yours is untouched ,beejoo is a good reliable seller but uses alot of aftermarket parts, but as long as you didnt pay silly money for it and it works well who cares.

my 2 unmolested bullheads although im planning some light restoration this year maybe.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

> When buying a bullhead do yourself a favor and spend the money to buy the best example you can find.





> You must have found Gabes guide then?


Yes sir !! Followed the guide to a "T". Looks NOS with original parts to me so I'll proceed with that theory.

I'll take some better pics this weekend and post them then...


----------



## sheepshearer (Oct 27, 2009)

oh great - thanks guys - a load more sound knowledge on what to look for and now i need one of these too


----------

